
Jesse Combs (of Mythbusters) Killed in Land-Speed Record Crash - whalesalad
https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a28843412/jessi-combs-killed-in-land-speed-record-crash/
======
steve_adams_86
That's incredibly sad. I suppose she knew it was a possibility but that likely
takes nothing away from how tragic it must be for her friends and family. I
believe the title should contain 'Jessi', not 'Jesse'.

I noticed in a past news post on her website that she mentions almost dying in
a previous record attempt, and facing the reality of her mortality before
setting a new record immediately after her friend and mentor died from cancer.
So evidently she was very aware that this was a possible end game for her. I
admire that she had such an intense passion.

[https://www.jessicombs.com/single-post/2018/10/04/New-Top-
Sp...](https://www.jessicombs.com/single-post/2018/10/04/New-Top-
Speed-483227-mph)

~~~
viraptor
> So evidently she was very aware that this was a possible end game for her.

I hope/expect people involved know that. The land speed record seems pretty
brutal ([https://lsrdeaths.webs.com/](https://lsrdeaths.webs.com/)), behind
the water speed record where people should probably just assume death at this
point.

It must be a lot of passion to keep someone doing this.

------
tigerlily
We chatted briefly at a rocket club meeting in Oakland back in 2009. Didn't
know she was famous, but I soon picked my jaw up off the floor when she got
talking about her latest dune racer build. She was the real deal. Rest in
peace Jessi.

------
zomg
I have fond memories of watching her on Overhaulin' and Xtreme4x4, way back
when. Beautiful girl who was a total bad ass and was phenomenal at her craft.
She will be sorely missed.

------
codewritinfool
Today's news is saying that the vehicle failed to stop at the end of the run
and went off the lakebed.

------
irascible
RIP fellow maker and dreamer.

